#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [祝賀] 祝~白牙(kiba)~生日快樂!

## 銀

我们的狼王-白牙大的破蛋慶祝日(?)到了~
就讓我们一起來慶祝吧!XD(爆

----------


## 霸龍

祝~白牙(kiba)~生日快樂(0..0)/

----------


## 狼嚎

狼王生日快樂!!
來砸大蛋糕...(毆飛)

----------


## 和魯夫

狼王生日快樂啦XDDDD
祝狼版越來越好XDDDD

----------


## 叢雲.天

生日快樂~生日快樂
說來說去還那一句...
白牙(kiba)大王生日快樂!!
 :非常興奮:   :非常興奮:   :非常興奮:   :非常興奮:   :非常興奮:  <----(灑花大隊出動)

----------


## 月極停車場

大王生日快樂^^ 大家一起來慶祝吧XDD

----------


## wood

學長~生日快樂阿!
希望學長在未來能夠更用心的經營這個版^^

----------


## 星夜狼痕

祝賀白牙(KIBA)生日快樂
恭喜恭喜!!  :非常興奮:

----------


## 銀月貓

生日快樂~(灑楓狼

----------


## 影

喔阿~~祝KIBA老大生日快樂阿~~

(砸蛋糕XD~)

----------


## 噬血狂狼

*狼王生日快樂~*

----------


## 班

狼大
生日快樂喲(捏


(謎:維護苦勞了)

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

生日快樂~生日快樂~生日快樂~生日快樂~

嗷嗚~~~~~~

----------


## 楓狼

> 生日快樂~(灑楓狼


等一下~為什麼是灑我(灑出去中)

白牙大大生日快樂喔^^~(沒畫賀圖)

(瞄準發射蛋糕)

----------


## 迪亞狼

狼王白牙 大大~ 祝你

*~生日快樂~*

----------


## 妤

狼王大人~
祝您生日快樂^^
感謝你對狼之樂園的經營歐^^

----------


## 野

狼王生日快樂阿~~~
冀希狼版能夠"引更多狼入室"XD
讓樂園越來越熱鬧XDXDXD

生日快樂生日快樂~~~

----------


## 苍之狼风亚改

祝你：生日越來越快樂！

（怎麼感覺這個話不對捏= =||）

----------


## 彌星-帆

生日快樂>W<b   (笑

----------


## 狼王白牙

謝謝 銀 , 暴龍 , 狼嚎 , 和魯夫 , 叢雲 , 月極停車場 , wood , 星夜狼痕 , 銀月貓 ,

影 , 噬血狂狼 , 塗鴉獸 , 薩卡‧獨行者 , 楓狼, 狼幻風暴 , 妤 , 遼空 , 蒼之狼風亞改 , 

稚氣*喵  以上眾獸的祝賀
*那麼不管是不是狼都一起來吧 .... 嗥嗚～～～～ *

----------


## Kasar

狼王大生日快樂^^
最近逛過公佈欄才發現當個版主其實不簡單
繼續努力歐(?)

----------


## M.S.Keith

白牙大神!!!~~~在此祝您生日快樂阿!!~~~~

敬禮~~然後~~ *灑蛋糕!!XDD*

----------


## 北極雪狼

生日快樂 老大~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## 嵐澤

生日快乐~

----------


## 犬千代

哎呀，狼王生日呢XD
狼王生日快樂呀~~

一起狼嚎？
汪嗚－－－XD

----------


## 食老TPOA

KIBA生日快樂~~\=□=/
(趕上啦趕上啦~X3)

----------


## Wolfang

白牙不要太嚴肅喔
要笑~~~來~笑一個XD''

裝可愛來一個吧(爆)

生日快樂喔^^

----------


## 南田功二

雖然一值爛廢版的位子(就是發的主題都沒人回)直少你沒刪文~也給你照顧很多~!
中心的感謝你還有祝你生日快樂..

----------


## Zack

白牙(kiba)大大生日!!
死也要來祝賀一下!!

生日快樂~!!   生日快樂~!!   生日快樂~!!   生日快樂~!!   生日快樂~!!   生日快樂~!!   生日快樂~!!   生日快樂~!!   生日快樂~!!   生日快樂~!!   (無限延長...........

----------


## 狼狼

狼王生日，又牢穩沈熟了。我也來捧下場XD

生日快樂！雖然沒有蛋糕。但是還是送上一個祝福
希望你萬事順意。

----------


## 翔太

ｋｉｂａ先生生日快樂哦～！

禮物…

要什麼說吧^^"
（謎：你又忘記了＝　＝）

----------


## 狼王白牙

補上... 感謝 卡薩爾 , 月影 , 北極雪狼 , 嵐澤 , 犬千代, 食老TPOA

狼牙 , 南田功二 , Zack , 狼狼 , 翔太 以上等獸後續的祝賀  謝謝
本王不會忘記你們的  :狐狸爽到:  




> 禮物… 
> 要什麼說吧^^"


我要您天天上來發文, 每天掛網在樂園上   :Wink:

----------

